# National service



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Was talking with a friend last night and her son was saying that all his university class mates are now doing their national service or going to do it.. they have all been given 3 years instead of the 1 years that university graduates normally do.

Is this a sign that they know there is no work for graduates? Or is it a sign that they think that big trouble is brewing and need all the military personnel they can sign up?


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

you mean the obligatory army service ? it has nothing to do with the unemployment. Any fresh graduate should apply for it once he graduates , and they have a way to determine wich ones stay with them for 3 years as a spare Officer , and wich ones stay for one year as a solider. Its just that after the revolution , everyone with a college degree stays with them as an Officer , hence the 3 years instead of one. They need them because the Army is deployed all over the country. =)


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Was talking with a friend last night and her son was saying that all his university class mates are now doing their national service or going to do it.. they have all been given 3 years instead of the 1 years that university graduates normally do.
> 
> Is this a sign that they know there is no work for graduates? Or is it a sign that they think that big trouble is brewing and need all the military personnel they can sign up?


A friend was asking me about the same thing yesterday. I think they are expecting to be overstretched for a while so they need as many bodies as they can get.

BTW does anyone know how much people who want to avoid conscription need to pay?(as in baksheesh to their "contact")


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> A friend was asking me about the same thing yesterday. I think they are expecting to be overstretched for a while so they need as many bodies as they can get.
> 
> BTW does anyone know how much people who want to avoid conscription need to pay?(as in baksheesh to their "contact")


Used to be somewhere in the region of 10,000le....but there again depends on who you know....but must add that was pre-revolution.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Used to be somewhere in the region of 10,000le....but there again depends on who you know....but must add that was pre-revolution.


Should have added that Deadguy will be the one to give you up to date info i would think.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> A friend was asking me about the same thing yesterday. I think they are expecting to be overstretched for a while so they need as many bodies as they can get.
> 
> BTW does anyone know how much people who want to avoid conscription need to pay?(as in baksheesh to their "contact")




5 years ago I tried to pay for a houseboy to avoid his conscription, this was knowing someone who was very high up in the army, so high up Gammal was at his funeral just before the revolution. I was told quite simply that it cannot be done now. Must add my contact was retired so dont know if this made a difference.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Was talking with a friend last night and her son was saying that all his university class mates are now doing their national service or going to do it.. they have all been given 3 years instead of the 1 years that university graduates normally do.
> 
> Is this a sign that they know there is no work for graduates? Or is it a sign that they think that big trouble is brewing and need all the military personnel they can sign up?


If that's their idea of how to fix the unemployment issue that the country always had then all I can "say" is 

It's (I'd like to think that anyway!) that the army needs more personnel to cover the whole country like iCaesar said already, and the reason why most university graduates are given 3 years instead of just one is that a university student would be more useful for the army folks as "officers", specially considering the fact that finding "soldiers" never been a problem for the army


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> 5 years ago I tried to pay for a houseboy to avoid his conscription, this was knowing someone who was very high up in the army, so high up Gammal was at his funeral just before the revolution. I was told quite simply that it cannot be done now. Must add my contact was retired so dont know if this made a difference.


Why can't it be done now? No more corruption? :lol:

It can be done now still, it just got harder to find a "contact"  And the harder it gets to find them, the more expensive they'll be! Somewhere between 15,000 and 25,000 EGP now, paying some of it upfront, and the rest of the money paid after you get the paper.......

And those "contacts"........They never really retire


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> 5 years ago I tried to pay for a houseboy to avoid his conscription, this was knowing someone who was very high up in the army, so high up Gammal was at his funeral just before the revolution. I was told quite simply that it cannot be done now. Must add my contact was retired so dont know if this made a difference.


Wasn't there a big case a few years ago when some famous egyptian star was caught having fake papers....can't for the life of me think who it was now....maybe deadguy will remember....but think everyone who was into helping get these papers got a bit scared at the time,but doesn't take these people long to get back to business when it comes to making big money,especially when it goes straight into the back pocket.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Wasn't there a big case a few years ago when some famous egyptian star was caught having fake papers....can't for the life of me think who it was now....maybe deadguy will remember....but think everyone who was into helping get these papers got a bit scared at the time,but doesn't take these people long to get back to business when it comes to making big money,especially when it goes straight into the back pocket.


Tamer "crybaby" Hosny?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Wasn't there a big case a few years ago when some famous egyptian star was caught having fake papers....can't for the life of me think who it was now....maybe deadguy will remember....but think everyone who was into helping get these papers got a bit scared at the time,but doesn't take these people long to get back to business when it comes to making big money,especially when it goes straight into the back pocket.


The sissy Tamer Hosny :lol:

However having fake papers, whether it states that someone did serve or didn't need to serve is something, and "knowing" someone that would get you out of the mess is a whole different thing.................Fake papers means exactly what it says, in the meanwhile, "knowing" someone would get you GENUINE papers, usually the trick is that the person isn't "medically acceptable" for the pleasure of serving the country ........It differs from one "contact" to another though, but it does not include any fake papers, that's why it costs A LOT more than having fake papers (You get what you pay for ).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

iCaesar said:


> you mean the obligatory army service ? it has nothing to do with the unemployment. Any fresh graduate should apply for it once he graduates , and they have a way to determine wich ones stay with them for 3 years as a spare Officer , and wich ones stay for one year as a solider. Its just that after the revolution , everyone with a college degree stays with them as an Officer , hence the 3 years instead of one. They need them because the Army is deployed all over the country. =)




I am well aware it has nothing to do with employment.. my post was to say it may be a way of keeping unemployment figures down...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Why can't it be done now? No more corruption? :lol:
> 
> It can be done now still, it just got harder to find a "contact"  And the harder it gets to find them, the more expensive they'll be! Somewhere between 15,000 and 25,000 EGP now, paying some of it upfront, and the rest of the money paid after you get the paper.......
> 
> And those "contacts"........They never really retire




My story goes back 5 years...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> The sissy Tamer Hosny :lol:
> 
> However having fake papers, whether it states that someone did serve or didn't need to serve is something, and "knowing" someone that would get you out of the mess is a whole different thing.................Fake papers means exactly what it says, in the meanwhile, "knowing" someone would get you GENUINE papers, usually the trick is that the person isn't "medically acceptable" for the pleasure of serving the country ........It differs from one "contact" to another though, but it does not include any fake papers, that's why it costs A LOT more than having fake papers (You get what you pay for ).


LOL.....my mistake using the word fake should have known better as have seen the document which is produced after the large sum of money has passed hands...but now my lips are sealed as to how,why and where from i have all this info.


----------

